

Review HN: SyncFu - Group Buying Component - dejan

Hi everyone! I've been playing around with the idea of group purchasing, and I'd appreciate your comments.<p>http://www.syncfu.com<p>SyncFu is a tiny js extension for websites, allowing group purchasing through reservations. Reservations are paid (micropayments) via cell/cc, ensuring some reliability for sellers.<p>The concept is very simple, demand forecasting. Discount codes are generated for each reservation and item, so after the item meets a deadline, that can be reused within a shopping cart for instance.<p>To a seller, this means volume sales, while for customers - lower prices.<p>I see this as a versatile tool, most likely used in promotions, organizations, pre-ordering etc. Got some ideas?<p>It works over http/https, hosted on heroku. If you wish to test https:<p>https://syncfu.heroku.com
======
dejan
click: <http://www.syncfu.com>

